# sueño => sommeil / rêve



## krometor

Salut à tous
Je voudrais connaître s'il y a quelque difference entre ces mot-ci. J'ai cherché dans le dictionnaire mais je trouvé qu'ils ont la même signification, alors, puis-je les utilizer comme je veux ou y a-t-il quelque règles que je devrais connaître?

J'ai un rêve, lequel est voyager par tout le monde
J'ai un sommeil, lequel est voyager par tout le monde

Merci en advance


----------



## Paquita

sommeil = inactividad corporal: estás durmiendo
rêve = actividad cerebral nocturna o ilusión para el futuro


----------



## Rizzos

Nunca había visto sommeil como sinónimo de rêve

¿Es posible?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Rizzos said:


> Nunca había visto sommeil como sinónimo de rêve
> 
> ¿Es posible?



Categóricamente: no.

_on rêve pendant le sommeil mais surtout éveillé_...


----------



## Nikem

Víctor Pérez said:


> Categóricamente: no.
> 
> _on rêve pendant le sommeil mais surtout éveillé_...




Entonces, de estar ambas palabras en la misma frase, se las podría diferenciar como sueño (sommeil) y ensueño (rêve), ¿no?


----------



## Paquita

Nikem said:


> de estar ambas palabras en la misma frase,



¿En qué frase?
En unas puede que encaje, y en otras, no.


----------



## Nikem

Hola, Paquit&.
En ésta, en la que también aparece "songe":

"On comprend que, dans ces conditions, certains penseurs aient cru devoir en chercher l'origine première dans le *sommeil *et dans le *rêve* ; car elle fait réellement l'effet d'une sorte de *songe*, tantôt riant et tantôt sombre, qu'aurait vécu l'humanité. "

A mí se me ocurrió esto:
"Es comprensible que en esas condiciones ciertos pensadores hayan creído que debían buscar su origen primordial en el *sueño* y el *ensueño*; ya que produce realmente el efecto de una especie de *sueño*,"


----------



## Paquita

Para tomar con precaución ya que no soy nativa....

ensueño, según el diccionario:


> *ensueño *
> 
> 
> 
> m. Sueño, representación onírica de quien duerme.
> Ilusión, fantasía.


... me parece demasiado equívoco...
Ahora tienes que encontrar 3 formas distintas de expresarlo.

Sugiero:
sommeil = sueño, no vas a  poner "acción de dormir"..
rêve = sueños... la acción de dormir no se suele poner en plural .., las fantasías nocturnas, sí, son muchas (las mías, al menos  )
songe = ensueño .. y que mezcla represntación del que duerme y fantasía del que no duerme..

Por supuesto, espera otras opiniones... más hispanófonas.


----------



## lunar

Una sugerencia para traducir "songe":

anhelo


----------



## Laura1947

Hola! 

Esto me aparece aquí: "Il désirait enfouir ses idées noires, rentrer se coucher contre le corps chaud de Mary, caresser la courbe de ses flancs parfaits puis sombrer dans *un sommeil sans rêves*". 

Aparece mientras el narrador describe cómo se siente un personaje que maltrata a su mujer pero no quiere admitirlo.

A alguien se le ocurre algo para no repetir 2 veces "sueño" en español?


----------



## quethibum

* NUEVA PREGUNTA *​Me ocurre lo mismo que a Laura1947, tengo una frase donde aparecen _sommeil _y _rêve _juntos: "sombrer dans un sommeil empli de rêves"

Pensé en *sopor*, pero en el DRAE la definición es:
1. m. Adormecimiento, somnolencia.
2. m. Med. Modorra morbosa persistente.

Si a alguien se le ocurre algo mejor...


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

No, no, nosotros usamos "sueño" en un doble sentido, de manera tal que decir "sueño [en el sentido A] sin sueños [en el sentido B]" es, a mi juicio, lo más correcto. El "sueño profundo" sería así un "sueño sin sueños": Sobre el sueño profundo o el sueño sin sueños. Y así se imagina también Vallejo a la muerte, como "sueño sin sueños": "La muerte ha de ser como un sueño sin sueños". Al menos yo, no le tendría miedo, en este caso, a la repetición.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> No, no, nosotros usamos "sueño" en un doble sentido, de manera tal que decir "sueño [en el sentido A] sin sueños [en el sentido B]" es, a mi juicio, lo más correcto. El "sueño profundo" sería así un "sueño sin sueños": Sobre el sueño profundo o el sueño sin sueños.



Pero en la frase original no se trata del "sueño sin sueños" sino "de caer en un sueño lleno de sueños" lo que no resulta muy bonito a la vista y menos al oído.  

De todas maneras, me gustaría tener la frase completa para ver si podemos darle la vuelta y evitar la cacofonía.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

¡Qué espantosa distracción/equivocación de mi parte! No sé qué tenía en mente. Mil disculpas. 
Olvidemos todo lo del "sueño sin sueños". "Sueño *lleno de *sueños", en lo personal, tampoco me molesta; pero si se trata de evitar la cacofonía hay una opción interesante que es la de recurrir al infinitivo y hablar entonces de "un *dormir *lleno de *sueños*".


----------



## swift

quethibum said:


> * NUEVA PREGUNTA *​Me ocurre lo mismo que a Laura1947, tengo una frase donde aparecen _sommeil _y _rêve _juntos: "sombrer dans un sommeil empli de rêves"
> 
> Pensé en *sopor*, pero en el DRAE la definición es:
> 1. m. Adormecimiento, somnolencia.
> 2. m. Med. Modorra morbosa persistente.
> 
> Si a alguien se le ocurre algo mejor...


¿Sigues con el mismo texto cuya historia se ambienta en el siglo XIX? No nos das mucho contexto.  De no ser así, hablaría de un “{sueño/sopor} {repleto/henchido/lleno} de onirismo”. Pero si se enmarca en el texto referido, entonces “sopor lleno de sueños”.


----------



## quethibum

Sí, sí, seguimos con la misma historia, aunque ya cambiamos de siglo (ya entramos al XX )
Es que también me aparece ahora 'torpeur' que pensaba traducirlo como 'sopor'... pero si no me queda de otra, pondré lo mismo para torpeur y sommeil.


Athos de Tracia said:


> De todas maneras, me gustaría tener la frase completa para ver si podemos darle la vuelta y evitar la cacofonía.


Allí va:
"Le couple avait passé la soirée à se rassurer [il vient de décider qu'il allait partir pour l'Algérie comme saisonnier] pour finalement sombrer dans un *sommeil empli de rêves*".


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

¿Y "letargo", podría servir?
Me permito también insistir prudencialmente con la opción del infinitivo.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> Me permito también insistir prudencialmente con la opción del infinitivo.


Es la mejor opción, sin lugar a dudas. Y ya que hemos entrado en el siglo XX, otra cita de Pérez Galdós que lo confirma:



> A media noche se durmió; junto al lecho observaba Lucila con atento amor las intermitencias del sueño del amado hijo. Retirose al tener certeza de que había caído en *un dormir* profundo. La estancia quedó alumbrada por una mariposa



Benito Pérez Galdós - España trágica (1908)


----------



## swift

quethibum said:


> Sí, sí, seguimos con la misma historia, aunque ya cambiamos de siglo (ya entramos al XX )
> Es que también me aparece ahora 'torpeur' que pensaba traducirlo como 'sopor'... pero si no me queda de otra, pondré lo mismo para torpeur y sommeil.


Gracias por el contexto.  Y no, también creo que la propuesta de JuanMa es la que mejor casa con el texto que proporcionaste:


Leon_Izquierdo said:


> un *dormir *lleno de *sueños*


----------



## quethibum

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> "un *dormir *lleno de *sueños*".


¡Ganador por ovación popular!
¡Gracias a todos y sobre todo a ti Leon (y a Perez Galdós claro está)!


----------

